# The Highlight Feature



## soft kitty (Feb 9, 2020)

The highlight feature doesn't work in some threads, probably one's that have been merged with others such as this thread and this thread.

Also, I would like to see a 'Previous Highlight' button on pages where there are no highlights, right next to the 'First Unread' button; much in the way you can jump to the first highlight on the first page of the topic.


----------



## Null (Feb 9, 2020)

It breaks in certain situations, usually after a merge.


----------



## soft kitty (Feb 9, 2020)

Null said:


> It breaks in certain situations, usually after a merge.


FIX IT FIX IT FIX IT

Seriously though I don't expect anything to happen until well after the new server is up and running.

Also, just out of curiosity, did you ever find anyone willing to help with coding new features?


----------



## Null (Feb 9, 2020)

No. 

I'll be back in the US and super fucking bored for 3 months coming up and I'm planning to get some shit done then.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 9, 2020)

Null said:


> No.
> 
> I'll be back in the US and super fucking bored for 3 months coming up and I'm planning to get some shit done then.


Make Massachusetts part of your tour and I'll buy you a beer.
I also promise to wear a condom when I rape you.


----------



## kūhaku (Feb 9, 2020)

Null I know you’ve been told this before, but please put a “next highlight” at the bottom of posts too. Can be tedious over a long time when you’re reading a large thread and there a long comments and you have to be scrolling up. I’ve also noticed sometimes going to the next highlight, if it’s on another page, will leave you at the top, and clicking “next highlight” at the top to the page skips the page you’re on entirely. I managed to get through 900 out of nearly 2000 pages of a thread in around a few hours so it’s definitely helpful but they get really annoying when you do happen to binge read the threads.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 9, 2020)

would there be a way to get a notification either in https://kiwifarms.net/account/reactions or whatever when your shit gets highlighted?


----------



## Kinoplex Robert (Oct 13, 2020)

Is the highlight done manually or is there an algorithm for auto-marking posts with high reactions or engagement? 

Sorry for the Necro


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 13, 2020)

Kinoplex Robert said:


> Is the highlight done manually or is there an algorithm for auto-marking posts with high reactions or engagement?
> 
> Sorry for the Necro


It's automatic and it breaks constantly.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Oct 15, 2020)

I think there should be a "Browse Highlights" pop-up list that only shows posts marked as highlights, similarly to the search function, in order to be able to distinguish actual information from dumb reddit jokes with lots of Winner stickers.


----------

